# how can i make my siphon stronger?



## evilash1996

my siphon isnt strong enough. doesnt even pick up sand(from half inch away). i need to pick up big debri but not enough suction


----------



## James0816

Are you siphoning into a bucket? If the tank and bucket are pretty even in height, this will reduce the suction. Placing it below the tank will increase it.


----------



## evilash1996

i am and the suction is still very low


----------



## James0816

hmmm...what kind of gravel vac are you using by chance? Wondering if the vac tube could be too long.


----------



## evilash1996

Marineland Siphon-Kleen at PETCO dont kkow if it was the mini though


----------



## Dmaaaaax

A bigger diameter tube and vacuum would increase suction, or a longer tube that can (fore example go out a window and drop even lower) would increase suction. The 3rd way would be to put it right on the gravel or sand....this is why I prefer gravel. Putting it right on the surface will draw more debris up and will even circulate 1-2in of gravel. Usually you have to pinch the tube off if the gravel starts to get sucked up too high so that it can drop back down. This is typically what I do to remove mulm from the surface of my tank.

I actually prefer the skinnier vaccums since you can get into smaller places and between plants better.


----------



## James0816

Pull the tube from the hose and check for any gravel that may be in there.


----------



## mkiiisupradude

attatch a power head!


----------



## Dmaaaaax

Do not put it in line with the powerhead or you could end up damaging your powerhead with larger debris or gravel. This becomes tricky and requires an attachment similar to that found on a Python (that attaches to your sink).


----------



## mkiiisupradude

I was only kidding. In the future ill be more clear when I am, I would hate for someone to take me seriousely and waste money or damage equipment or fishies!


----------

